# Megs' 45 second Review of her new Chlorophyll Cassette



## Vlad

Thought I'd post this here, I'll have @Megs answer any questions you may have about her new bag!


----------



## jbags07

I think the color and cool leather effect is just   We always say here on the BV forum that Bottega has the best colors, and this green is just outstanding. What a fun bag to carry, love your review


----------



## gagabag

That psychedelic colour is amazing! Love it but not for me! Will admire it from afar


----------



## snibor

Love it!


----------



## Vlad

gagabag said:


> That psychedelic colour is amazing! Love it but not for me! Will admire it from afar




_Psychadelic_ is exactly right. When I first saw it, I didn't like it very much UNTIL the sun beams hit it straight on and little movement made the whole bag come to life. I have never seen this effect in any other of Megs' bags before.


----------



## Vlad

A few images of the bag to show off the Chlorophyll colorway:


----------



## Evergreen602

Vlad said:


> A few images of the bag to show off the Chlorophyll colorway:
> 
> 
> View attachment 5401378
> View attachment 5401379
> View attachment 5401380
> View attachment 5401381
> View attachment 5401382


Whatever was attached in the first post did not load for me, but these photos are stunning!  Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Vlad

Evergreen602 said:


> Whatever was attached in the first post did not load for me, but these photos are stunning!  Gorgeous bag!



It's an Instagram Reel


----------



## Megs

Here I am! We're trying to share more mini-reviews and then I'll be sure to share them here with you all as well! I wasn't sure if this color would be amazing in person, but I love it far more than I thought I would!


----------



## Evergreen602

Vlad said:


> It's an Instagram Reel


Thanks!  The link worked that time.


----------



## Evergreen602

Megs said:


> Here I am! We're trying to share more mini-reviews and then I'll be sure to share them here with you all as well! I wasn't sure if this color would be amazing in person, but I love it far more than I thought I would!


This color and the effect on the leather is gorgeous!  Thank you for this mini review!  I also have a thing for Bottega greens.  They do color so well.


----------



## maxxout

Way cool.  Like the simplicity and utilitarianism of the form with the intense, flashing color.  Good review.   You look good too.

(You might not want to let your other green cassette sit next to it as it could develop an inferiority complex)


----------



## ksuromax

just stunning! 
does it come in different colours with this effect? 
for a deep violet/purple i'd probably kill if asked...


----------



## Evergreen602

ksuromax said:


> just stunning!
> does it come in different colours with this effect?
> for a deep violet/purple i'd probably kill if asked...


I don't see in the BV website yet, but the color Anchor also has this effect.  Looks like Saks has it at the old price too!  








						Bottega Veneta Cassette Metallic Leather Crossbody Bag
					

Get free shipping and returns on Bottega Veneta Cassette Metallic Leather Crossbody Bag at Saks Fifth Avenue. Browse luxury Bottega Veneta Crossbody Bags and other new arrivals.




					www.saksfifthavenue.com


----------



## Kkeely30

Megs said:


> Here I am! We're trying to share more mini-reviews and then I'll be sure to share them here with you all as well! I wasn't sure if this color would be amazing in person, but I love it far more than I thought I would!


Hi! Such a gorgeous bag! I’m thinking of purchasing this bag as well. Are you finding it goes well with a lot of wardrobe options? Thank you!


----------



## Megs

Kkeely30 said:


> Hi! Such a gorgeous bag! I’m thinking of purchasing this bag as well. Are you finding it goes well with a lot of wardrobe options? Thank you!



For me it does because I have a pretty neutral wardrobe naturally - so today I had on khaki jeans and a whiten linen top and I carried it - it was perfect!


----------



## rose60610

Was not aware of these bag reviews. At first I wasn't crazy over it but the informative review changed my mind. The color is definitely eye catching and pretty. Flamboyant and attention getting. Very nice bag!


----------



## Kkeely30

Megs said:


> For me it does because I have a pretty neutral wardrobe naturally - so today I had on khaki jeans and a whiten linen top and I carried it - it was perfect!


Thank you! I might pull the trigger and purchase it! All of my bags are neutral so this would certainly be a fun addition to my collection!


----------

